# CCO in Gilroy, northern Cali south of San Jose



## singrsling (Feb 19, 2017)

Was there a couple of weeks ago,  and if anyone is looking for Mac Huggables, this is where they all went!!  Not kidding! these are the older ones from 2015,  and this place has about 10 of each shade!  
They have a great selection of Mac products there now, including some Mac shadow palettes x15 and x9's. Gorgeous stuff! 
Good selection of lippies and glosses too. I hadn't been there for over a year because the Livermore outlets are closer, but this store has much better selections than the Livermore CCO.  Great selection of Bobbi, Clinique, Estee, Smashbox, you name it. 
Best selection of Mac items outside of a Mac store, and on sale!!!


----------

